# my gaming problem with intel core 2 duo



## abhikdutta (Jun 12, 2012)

hi
i have a lenovo n200 core 2duo 1gb ram laptop.
while i play howzzat cricket or cityville, my system gets very slow and some times switches off suddenly. wats the issue with my laptop?
please help me


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2012)

those are flash heavy game and need good processing power. check if laptop overheats.


----------



## abhikdutta (Jun 14, 2012)

yes it heats


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 14, 2012)

Overheating results in CPU throttling down and also system automated shutdown. Get a Laptop Cooler Maybe.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 15, 2012)

it sounds to be a cpu overheat problem .. @OP, can u monitor temps and post some pics ?


----------



## abhikdutta (Jun 18, 2012)

no it doesnt post nething


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ LOL.
Post some screenshot.

Although there is no solution to the problem you have mentioned.


----------

